

Don't Let Fear Keep You From Moving - dmor
http://andysparks.co/post/50029141054/dont-let-fear-keep-you-from-moving

======
suckaplease
I faced a similar dilema just over a year ago and made a similar decision.
I've not regretted it one bit. It's amazing how much of the fear melts away
instantly when you commit to something and realize that most of your limits
are self imposed.

Great post, thanks.

